# G---o---a---l!



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

XM will kick off its World Cup coverage live from Germany on Friday 6/9/2002
with a broadcast of the opening match, Germany taking on Costa Rica. it will
feature 31 days of 24-hour coverage of the World Cup, including English
broadcasts of 56 live matches and Spanish broadcasts of 50 live games, as
well as news updates, analysis and commentary.

For soccer fans in the U.S., the only place to hear live radio broadcasts of the
2006 FIFA World Cup tournament in English and Spanish is XM Satellite Radio.

XM will kick off its World Cup play-by-play coverage live from Munich, Germany, 
on Friday, June 9, with broadcasts of the opening match, Germany versus Costa Rica.
XM is the exclusive English radio broadcaster (satellite or terrestrial) of the 
World Cup in the U.S., as well as the only radio service to offer U.S. fans live
play-by-play coverage in both English and Spanish.

XM will feature 31 days of 24-hour coverage of the World Cup, including English 
broadcasts of 56 live matches and Spanish broadcasts of 50 live games, as well as
news updates, analysis and expert commentary.

XM will broadcast World Cup matches in English on its dedicated FIFA World Cup Soccer
channel (XM Channel 148) from June 9 through the FIFA World Cup Final in Berlin 
on July 9. XM's broadcast team includes former U.S. World Cup team players Jeff 
Agoos, Thomas Dooley, and Christopher Sullivan, as well as renowned soccer play-by-play
broadcasters such as Dave Johnson and Phil Schoen.

XM's Spanish-language sports channel XM Deportivo (XM Channel 147) will begin airing
live play-by-play coverage from Germany on June 9, with legendary soccer announcer
Andres Cantor and some of the most respected and decorated names in soccer from 
Mexico, Argentina, Colombia, and El Salvador.

XM is now broadcasting pre-match coverage, including call-in shows, interviews, 
and specials, 24 hours a day on XM channels 147 and 148. For the full schedule of
World cup matches in English and Spanish, go to http://worldcup.xmradio.com

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------

